# Smallmouth Erie PA



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The smallies have finally moved into the bay and are being caught by the boat loads. Myself and a few fellow anglers have hade over 100 fish in two days on jerkbaits. I would suggest if your thinking about it to make the trip!


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Are they on beds or still staging? Thanks


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Most I found are staging but some have started to move up.


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

A buddy and I smoked em the last 2 weekends. 35+ fish both times out. Big Joshy Swimbaits


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Can you do from shore for them?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes you can fish from shore around the following areas. Ones the park on the pennensula, the other is around misery bay, and the other is the shoot to the lake.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm assuming you are referring to Presque Isle Bay?????


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep, I am. All areas to shore fish around the bay. There are areas around Sandusky area also that are not too bad.


----------

